# Michigan 75A



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Going to look at a Michigan loader, what I think is a 75a, straight frame rear steer 4x4 6cyl Gas Cab. Thinking It might be a decent old farm loader, gotta be better than a tractor loader. Anyone have any experience with such a beast. My use would be very light, manure, snow, round bales and such, we don't do silage, but it would get used a couple of times per week year round. Actually I would still have my loader tractor so it might not even get used that much, maybe just for the heavier stuff. Not sure if it would go in the barn, 9' door, that's where I usually park in winter to keep tractor warm from the animals.

Any advise would be helpful


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

For many years we had a Case W10B gasser rear steer 4x4; similar in size to the Michigan you're looking at. Easy to drive, but slow and clumsy. We used it mainly to push silage, sometimes to load manure or dig and load dirt. All the bale handling and mixer wagon filling got done with a CIH Maxxum.


----------



## gbrett (Aug 16, 2013)

I grew up in a rock pit and concrete plant. We had a similar Michigan loader I don't remember what model. It had rear steer and a Detroit engine. Compared to our Cat articulated wheel loaders it was very clumsy and slow. We used it as a back up and to load overhead storage bins from stock piles. The machines were not balanced well enough to really dig, but should be good around the barn yard at least as good or better than a loader tractor. Growing up with purpose built front-end loaders loader tractors leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

We still have my grandfathers Allis charmer td 14 loader with rear steer. He used on the farm and for his small gravel pit, he tried out a michigan loader but this Allis was much better. It sits around now due to it needing tires but i'm thinking of getting it going again and maybe putting a hay squeeze or grappel on it for stacking in the barn. i agree that purpose built loaders are miles ahead a loader tractor but i would take the loader out in the field unless it was very dry.


----------

